# I work 4 hours per day...



## montyloree (Jan 16, 2010)

Working 4 hours per day, and being self employed is kind of like being retired...
I have alot of free time, and have learned to have a retirement mindset.
IE... it gets pretty boring pretty quickly if you're doing nothing all the time.

After being a workaholic for 25 or so years, I decided it's time to work less, and outsource the rest... 

It's been quite an eye opener... having less hours for the first year or so was kind of fun... after a while it became a problem...

I've got 20 years til retirement age.. I'm glad I've got a start to it.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Well that's nice.

Since that post proably killed about 5 minutes for you, should I assume that you have about 3 hrs and 55 minutes more to go.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I play video games. I recently retired my World of Warcraft account (sold my Paladin toon for $300 whoo hoo!). Currently playing Mass Effect. Looking forward to StarCraft 2, Diablo 3, Dragon Age, and Mass Effect 2; not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I post messages on internet forums all day.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I work a minimum of 8 hours per day 5 days a week in a job that is very stressful, and physically very taxing on the body. I come home exhausted and sore pretty much every day... the positives are that the money is good, I can eat pretty much whatever I want and still remain fit, and my wife takes pity on me and lets me watch sports and play video games. 

No semi retirement for me... when I stop working it will be cold turkey - I am hoping to be done by age 45. I do not get bored... ever. As long as there are good books, nice hikes, places to explore by sea kayak I'll be more than happy.


----------



## time crisis (Jan 6, 2010)

montyloree said:


> Working 4 hours per day, and being self employed is kind of like being retired...
> I have alot of free time, and have learned to have a retirement mindset.
> IE... it gets pretty boring pretty quickly if you're doing nothing all the time.
> 
> ...


volunteer 
http://www.cadip.org/


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

time crisis said:


> volunteer
> http://www.cadip.org/


A very good idea!


----------



## 411guy (Jul 27, 2009)

Rickson9 said:


> A very good idea!


Ditto!


----------



## montyloree (Jan 16, 2010)

indeed...
I've been looking at volunteering..
I've also been learning how to do odd jobs around the house.
Because I've been a workaholic, there are alot of odd jobs!!

It's fun to learn how to fix things... when I was busy all the time, it was terrorizing to me to do that...

I'm glad to hear everybody elses stories.

It's important to keep busy.. whether you're reading books, hobbies, visiting etc... you soon learn the importance of having meaning in life.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

montyloree said:


> Working 4 hours per day, and being self employed is kind of like being retired...
> I have alot of free time, and have learned to have a retirement mindset.
> IE... it gets pretty boring pretty quickly if you're doing nothing all the time.
> 
> ...


This makes me what to get to my FI goal faster but also that I better start figuring out what I'm going to do when I reach it; I'll always want to be busy, so being busy at what is the big Q. I'm not a very social person in real life, so a lot of charity stuff I'm not sure how I would feel about.

Might try to start up a small business, as long as it does not eat cash, but then I worry about just getting sucked into the working all the time thing again.

Maybe I'll take a year or so off and learn how to relax and enjoy the day and then get back into it as a more balanced person.

This is also assuming I reach FI as planned anyhow, which is not a for sure thing, at least in the shortish time frame I am hoping for (5 years more, 5 years more,......). We'll see.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been retired for 18 months. My original plan was 1 year to adjust then get a hobby job. I've stuck to a steady routine in bed by 10:30 up early 5-6 am much the same as my work days. Forgot I'm 52.

The markets took a lot of time Sept 08 to spring 09 plus hobbies. It took a year to convince family and friends I don't need there jobs.

Can't see any part time job fitting my schedule, work is just over rated I highly recommend retirement.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh you guys, who are struggling to find "work" to occupy yourselves in retirement (or semi-retirement), have gotta discover the world of books.
Trust me, reading is the one and only permanent hobby that you can maintain throughout your life and never get bored.
You can travel throughout history, travel to all parts of the world, even outside of our universe through books.
I don't understand how anyone can wonder what to do with their free time and not consider books.
I can often rue the fact that I don't get time to read.
During my student days I used to devour books.
Thanks to modern day job slavery and computers, I miss that.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I spend 1.5-2 hours in the gym every morning. Lost 20 lbs after retirement. No excuse for lack of fitness once retired. Ski in winter, mountain bike in summer. Travel a lot. Look after parents. Spend at least an hour every day on our investments/budgets. I don't know how I had time to work.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I look forward when younger retirees post how they have found the transition to retirement. I hope, scratch that, PLAN to join your ranks in 5 years.


----------

